# Need Name Ideas



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

Snow Poopy...snopoopy


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Crap Planks. Or Craplanks.


----------



## Shredad64 (Aug 10, 2018)

lol......I like it but I don't think so. I kinda like Ragdoll but thinking of my body thrown all over the mountain, not good....ha


----------



## drblast (Feb 28, 2017)

I like where Wrath is headed with this.

Shiny + Dart = Shart Snowboards


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

gnarfairy
menstrualphairy
duhpowduh


----------



## freshy (Nov 18, 2009)

I got the coolest name:
AbsoluteZero
it's also the number of boards you'll sell


----------



## Shredad64 (Aug 10, 2018)

I like the play on words! cool idea


----------



## Shredad64 (Aug 10, 2018)

yea, not selling boards


----------



## phillyphan (Sep 22, 2016)

Whiteout...................but what are you selling?


----------



## dannyboy617 (Nov 10, 2017)

Kook Snowboarding


----------



## MrDavey2Shoes (Mar 5, 2018)

TheAmazingMarioBros


----------



## Manicmouse (Apr 7, 2014)

BrownPants(tm)

Got a Kickstarter so I can throw my inheritance at this?


----------



## Motogp990 (Mar 10, 2013)

Burrton
...


----------



## rayt100 (Aug 29, 2016)

McBoardo's coming to america soon


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

"Snow What & the Seven Derrrrps!!!"


----------



## ctoma (Aug 9, 2011)

BetterThanPopeyesChickenSandwich

That says a lot in one compound word.


----------



## Rip154 (Sep 23, 2017)

Shredad....


----------



## Phedder (Sep 13, 2014)

Wait, you're legitimately asking for name ideas without any information regarding what the company is actually going to produce (okay, poorly rebrand chinese catalog goods) or what's going to set you apart from the rest?

Yeah you're already fucked.


----------



## bazman (Jan 15, 2017)

If you will be providing a full top and bottom vinyl wrap service for snowboards, call it Snowrapz.

The z makes it cool


----------

